
GitLab 6.3 released: open-source software to collaborate on code - randx
http://blog.gitlab.org/gitlab-ce-6-dot-3-released/
======
_delirium
A few earlier discussions, for those looking for backstory:

3.0 release (Oct. 2012):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4687455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4687455)

4.0 release (Dec. 2012):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4959417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4959417)

5.0 release (Mar. 2013):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5422950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5422950)

6.0 release (Aug. 2013):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6270446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6270446)

------
picomancer
For those who aren't familiar, Gitlab is essentially an open-source clone of
Github.

For those who already use it, this is a good time to upgrade, because multiple
security vulnerabilities were recently fixed [1]. (You can upgrade to a patch
version within the same major/minor release, e.g. 6.2.3 to 6.2.4, but it's not
too much more effort to just upgrade to the latest 6.3 release).

[1] [http://blog.gitlab.org/multiple-critical-vulnerabilities-
in-...](http://blog.gitlab.org/multiple-critical-vulnerabilities-in-gitlab/)

------
ridruejo
If you want to give it a try in your computer or in the cloud you can use one
of the images from bitnami. We already have updated them to gitlab 6.3

[http://bitnami.com/stack/gitlab](http://bitnami.com/stack/gitlab)

~~~
gourneau
One other thing from the GitLab GitHub repo
([https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/blob/master/README.md#i...](https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/blob/master/README.md#installation))

"Digital Ocean 1-Click Application Install Have a new server up in 55 seconds.
Digital Ocean uses SSD disks which is great for an IO intensive app as GitLab.
Look for GitLab under 'Select Image' => 'Applications' when creating a
droplet."

------
pgambling
I'm considering GitLab for use at work. How does it stack up against Atlassian
Stash?
([https://www.atlassian.com/software/stash/overview](https://www.atlassian.com/software/stash/overview))

~~~
kparaju
I've had to compare the two. At the current state, Stash is better than GitLab
in almost all ways. Better UI, more features and other small things that make
a big difference (e.g. repo sync).

GitLab, on the other hand, has two advantages over Stash. Firstly it's open
source (+free). Secondly and most importantly, GitLab is under active
development and there is a new release with reasonable amount of content every
month.

I haven't installed Stash, but for what it's worth GitLab installation and
upgrades have been really straightforward.

~~~
taspeotis

        At the current state, Stash is better than GitLab 
    

Yes.

    
    
        GitLab, on the other hand, has two advantages over Stash ... GitLab is under active development and there is a new release with reasonable amount of content every month.
    

No.

Stash 2.9 was just released [1] about seven weeks after Stash 2.8 [2] about
seven weeks after Stash 2.7 [3].

[1]
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.9+rel...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.9+release+notes)

[2]
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.8+rel...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.8+release+notes)

[3]
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.7+rel...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/STASH/Stash+2.7+release+notes)

~~~
girvo
Stash isn't open source, though.

~~~
taspeotis
Hence the ellipsis...

------
Touche
2 biggest downsides to GitLab:

1) It's a resource hog. Big time.

2) It's incredibly hard to set up. The installation instructions and the
development instructions are essentially the same. Key point, an end user
_should never_ have to `bundle install`, _ever_.

~~~
neumann
Agreed on both counts - I blame Ruby.

We enjoy using it, but to new users I would recommend looking into gitbucket

[https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket](https://github.com/takezoe/gitbucket)

written in scala and no install necessary!

~~~
js4all
I didn't know about gitbucket and just tried it. It is a war file that brings
everything. It is easy to setup and can run standalone for tests: java -jar
gitbucket.war. The UI is mostly github. First impression is really good.

~~~
Touche
Installed it and am impressed as well. Wonder how this has stayed underneath
the radar. Can turn off that bulky GitLab droplet now.

------
sandGorgon
there is also [http://gitblit.com](http://gitblit.com) \- only dependency is
java.

looks like its quite feature rich - federation, verdict integration, plugins,
active directory integration, etc and doesn't look like a github clone.

~~~
js4all
We are using gitblit. Installation and use is super easy. We have integrated
it with LDAP for authentication and Jenkins for auto builds using hooks.

------
davexunit
GitLab is cool, but Gitorious is where it's at. 3.0 just came out bringing
many improvements and it's AGPL licensed.

~~~
monksy
Absolutely not unless you want to trash your server on install.

~~~
davexunit
[http://gitorious.org](http://gitorious.org)

~~~
monksy
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1rbgpr/gitlab_6...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1rbgpr/gitlab_63_released_opensource_software_to/cdlno4z)

------
filipedeschamps
How does GitLab compares to Gerrit? At work we are massively using Gerrit and
loving it, but as I can see, GitLab has also a neat CI integration.

~~~
sytse
GitLab.com co-founder here. GitLab has merge requests to do code review for
feature branches. These include assignments and line comments. You can't
assign a review to multiple people but it is easy to mention people to get
them to chime in. Also, it has +1 & -1 voting aggregation :-)

------
srean
Not meaning to hijack, but would love to hear about an equivalent for
mercurial that runs on linux.

------
antman
If you prefer python, Rhodecode is free for up to 20 users
[https://rhodecode.com/features](https://rhodecode.com/features)

~~~
quadrangle
Clearly that is not comparable as GitLab is FLOSS.

~~~
sebastiank123
As far as I understood, RhodeCode’s core is open source (GPLv3) and even the
proprietary parts are free for teams up to 20 users.

~~~
quadrangle
Ok, good to know, but core being open ≠ open.

------
Siecje
Does it have public repos?

~~~
_delirium
That was just added last month, in 6.2: [http://blog.gitlab.org/gitlab-
ce-6-dot-2-released/](http://blog.gitlab.org/gitlab-ce-6-dot-2-released/)

